# I'm So Angry! I Nearly Made a Scene in [email protected]!



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

I went out this morning to buy Hay from the local farm shop and to pick up some Degu food, Mouse food and rabbit pellets from pets at home.

Anyway! I looked at the 'adoption' bit and said hello to the little fuzzies etc then was speaking to my boyfriend about the cute litte degus all have a cuddle fast asleep, when woman came and stood near us with her son (probably aged around 14yrs)

She looked at the rabbits and laughed and then came out with... "Haha look at that, it says 'We are friends and want to be rehomed together'... there rabbits! They only put that to make you buy two!"

   

Okay... so i genuinely got really annoyed by this for some reason this stupid woman decided it was all just a marketing thing and the reason they said they needed to be rehomed together was because they wanted more money off you!

Is this the flipping world we live in these days?! Rabbits love company and i hope to flipping gosh that she never wants a rabbit as im certain it would have a terrible lonely life! What a horrible, stupid woman she was!

I held my tongue but loudly said to my boyfriend how rediculously uneducated SOME people are about animals and they should really educate themselves before speaking such stupid remarks!

... I then evil stared her and left the store with my animal food... xx


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Urgh some people are just so stupid and annoying!

You weren't the only person giving out evils today though!

I was in a garden centre that had a pet bit and there was a bunny there that just looked so poorly, he was breathing funny and couldn't hold his head up  So I asked the assistant if the bunny was ok and she just glared and me and said "course it's ok, it's just sleeping innit"
I was fuming!! I said the rabbit looks ill and shouldn't be on sawdust as that may be why he was having breathing problems.

The rabbit was reserved and as I was having a go at the assistant who really couldn't care less about the poorly bun the family who were buying the bunny turned up. So I said to them that he looked ill and not right and that sawdust was not good for buns etc etc and they just looked at me like I was stupid 
So I'm guessing the poor little thing will not be taken to the vet. He really was ill and not just asleep, I've had bunnies for over 10years I know when one is asleep and when one is ill.

So I loudly started telling my brother about how idiots shouldn't be allowed to keep animals and he was loudly agreeing with me (he loves animals too)!!

Some people have no clue do they.

Sorry for the rant!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

It isnt just the customers, Srhdufe and me were in Halifax [email protected] a few weeks ago and a family had reported to a member of staff that one rabbit was dead (was actually asleep), the member of staff walked along and kicked the enclosure making everyone jump and the poor rabbit nearly jump out of its skin. I wouldnt be at all surprised if a shock like that could kill a rabbit, it certainly made us jump. Ive seen those two buns in the adoption bit Christie and they are adorable, they cuddle up together all the time, its very obvious they love each other.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> It isnt just the customers, Srhdufe and me were in Halifax [email protected] a few weeks ago and a family had reported to a member of staff that one rabbit was dead (was actually asleep), the member of staff walked along and kicked the enclosure making everyone jump and the poor rabbit nearly jump out of its skin. I wouldnt be at all surprised if a shock like that could kill a rabbit, it certainly made us jump. Ive seen those two buns in the adoption bit Christie and they are adorable, they cuddle up together all the time, its very obvious they love each other.


Its the two rabbits under the degu cages where arthur the large rabbit use to live. Really annoyed me 

I didnt go down cause i was told there were 2 angora rabbits in the rescue adoption bit that no one wanted by the way.... it was JUST for the animal food.... promise  x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Paws&Claws said:


> Its the two rabbits under the degu cages where arthur the large rabbit use to live. Really annoyed me
> 
> I didnt go down cause i was told there were 2 angora rabbits in the rescue adoption bit that no one wanted by the way.... it was JUST for the animal food.... promise  x


Its the angora ones I was on about, I think you need them :lol:.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Its the angora ones I was on about, I think you need them :lol:.


There no angoras there at the moment....  x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Paws&Claws said:


> There no angoras there at the moment....  x


, hope they went to a nice home.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> , hope they went to a nice home.


Have i told u about my rabbit proof bedroom?  x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Paws&Claws said:


> Have i told u about my rabbit proof bedroom?  x


 Are there angora rabbits in your bedoom?


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Are there angora rabbits in your bedoom?


Noooo :lol: Im making my bedroom rabbit proof! So bunnies can jump around my room all day long unsupervised all safe and happy  xx


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> It isnt just the customers, Srhdufe and me were in Halifax [email protected] a few weeks ago and a family had reported to a member of staff that one rabbit was dead (was actually asleep), the member of staff walked along and kicked the enclosure making everyone jump and the poor rabbit nearly jump out of its skin


Should have kicked the woman shouldnt we 

Stupid cow!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> Should have kicked the woman shouldnt we
> 
> Stupid cow!


I still cant belive neither of us did kick off, we went to the car park for a bitch about her but we should have really flipped, it scared the life out of me though because I had my back to her (thought Id been shot :lol


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> I still cant belive neither of us did kick off, we went to the car park for a bitch about her but we should have really flipped, it scared the life out of me though because I had my back to her (thought Id been shot :lol


:lol: I wish we had have done. Shall we go back and kick off? Tell her that she's a stupid bitch and that she scareded us? :lol:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Btw I "liked" the comments not for their content but cos you both stuck up for the poor animals!

That is so awful!! I get my food online cos I daren't go in that shop!!!


----------



## hanhan3207 (Feb 23, 2011)

It is so fustrating when customers come into us and say I would like to buy a rabbit,we explain that rabbit are very sociable and that they are very sociable animals and thrive in pairs.There response in that i only have room for one.In this case we try and talk to them about the advantages of adopting a rabbit we have available for adoption thats alone. but alone for god reasons such as it had been fighting with a cage mate,or being bullied by a cgae mate and therefore cannot live happily with another rabbit.Then the response is we want a baby rabbit but we only have time for one (if you dont have time for one then you dont have time for a pet)We end up refusing the sale of a rabbit in that case as its obvious that there not going to care about the needs of the rabbits

Also it angers me when a customers come to buy a guinea pig and attempts to buy a hamster cage to keep it in.We do our best to assure that prospective pet owners are knowledgable enough and will care for they animals they wish to take home


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I er got kicked out of PAH the other week. Seems the assistant might have heard my rather loud comment about how the two year screaming he wanted a gerbil now wouldn't be a good owner and one gerbil on it's own would be miserable. She seemed to take this as some kind of offence as she was trying to sell it to them

Poor rabbits they should be kept together. I know I have Leo on his own getting him an adopted spayed gf soon


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

hanhan3207 said:


> It is so fustrating when customers come into us and say I would like to buy a rabbit,we explain that rabbit are very sociable and that they are very sociable animals and thrive in pairs.There response in that i only have room for one.In this case we try and talk to them about the advantages of adopting a rabbit we have available for adoption thats alone. *but alone for god reasons such as it had been fighting with a cage mate,or being bullied by a cgae mate and therefore cannot live happily with another rabbit.*Then the response is we want a baby rabbit but we only have time for one (if you dont have time for one then you dont have time for a pet)We end up refusing the sale of a rabbit in that case as its obvious that there not going to care about the needs of the rabbits
> 
> Also it angers me when a customers come to buy a guinea pig and attempts to buy a hamster cage to keep it in.We do our best to assure that prospective pet owners are knowledgable enough and will care for they animals they wish to take home


Erm... Just because a rabbit has had a tiff or fight with another rabbit it doesnt mean the rabbit can never be homed with another rabbit? 

I was told by a few different [email protected] staff that my older rabbit Bebe who has always lived alone, was not suitable to have a cage mate as she will be too defensive over her cage/area.... 

1 week later after help and advice from experienced rabbit owners on here she was bonded with my 2 other rabbits and now lives happily with them.. the 2 other rabbits were also litter buddies and are brother n sister.. [email protected] staff told me they would reject any new friends because of there strong bond. Which wasnt right either :lol:

I know have another rescue rabbit waiting to bond with the group. They had a fight and the new addition was injured but i doesnt mean the new rabbit should never have another friend... it just means it was either done wrong, done too fast, or that rabbit took a disliking to that rabbit... meaning another might welcome another rabbit? :thumbup: x


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> Erm... Just because a rabbit has had a tiff or fight with another rabbit it doesnt mean the rabbit can never be homed with another rabbit


I was going to say that

It really annoys me when you see the signs in [email protected] saying that they are to be housed as a single rabbit cos they "didnt get on with cage mates" 

They are not neutered... What do you expect?!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

every time i go into an animal selling pet shop something or one cheeses me right off. from now I buy online only! better choice too


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

How stupid to think that because they are rabbits they don't get attached. We had two rabbits and when George died, Snowy almost pined away. My daughter got him a friend from the shelter (she used to work there so got her on trial) but they really did not get on and Snowy got even more depressed. So she took him to a friend's rabbit sanctuary where he was found a friend he got on with at first sight, and that is where he lived out his little life.

As said, just because they don't get on with one bunny, does not mean they won't get on with another.


----------



## Lollie1515 (Feb 9, 2010)

go paws&claw go girl gp girl! 

i try not to go in there anymore as the people who work in there are 99.9% incompetent (i know somebody on this forum works in there - im not meaning you!  )and give no read advice about pairs of rabbits, nutritional info etc...

Grrrr annoys me too, just buy my food from the local horse feed place now!! x


----------

